

KinkBNB.com – sex positive homesharing community - tjcrowley
https://www.kinkbnb.com

======
bradhe
I don't understand the term "sex positive" \-- it implies to me that,
specifically in this context, AirBNB is sex-negative?

~~~
tjcrowley
It's marketing. This entire play is a marketing play, it's all about how well
you can sell it to that subculture. That's one of the subcultural buzzwords. I
can understand how the lingo might be confusing to someone outside that scene.

AirBNB specifically banned one of my friend's listings but I suspect it was
more they objected to the photos she posted of all the equipment. They have
listings that include dungeons, which I think is great. But if you go to
kinkbnb.com you know exactly what you are in for. That has its own appeal.

~~~
toomuchtodo
So it's fetlife + airbnb. Brilliant!

Why isn't AWS offering managed Elastic Search As A Service yet? You could bolt
sites like this together in _hours_ now with Redis, RDS, S3, and ES (which is
pretty much what fetlife runs on based on the devops job postings).

~~~
tjcrowley
I bolted this together in an hour with a VM from my friends at Applied Ops, a
hosting company I use for most of my stuff. I won't go to a large service and
if I am running things at load I will only run my own stuff. I actually have
this on an actual box - a FreeBSD server they turned up for me, it's not even
breaking a sweat with what Huffington Post threw at me yesterday. I like
having the hookup.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Nice! I love the idea and hope it takes off.

~~~
tjcrowley
I like sex. People who don't should do us a favor and not have it so we can
weed that out of the human race.

------
waterlesscloud
Co-founder is a very longtime friend of mine who lives on his sailboat in the
SF marina. Very happy to see this take off!

